# Micromax funbook or iberry auxus



## Anand_Tux (May 20, 2012)

Hi friends, I am planning to buy a new tablet on my birthday in June. I am little confused which to buy. My budget is around 10k. I have searched a lot and found out two models--micromax funbook(great in popularity BTW here in Delhi) & iberry auxus AX02. . I also have a Airtel 3G data card, also tell that does these two models supports this card. I am waiting for your response as soon as possible.


----------



## Shah (May 20, 2012)

AFAIK, Funbook does not have a sim slot.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 20, 2012)

Onda Vi10 from veedee is a good tab imo..more RAM and higher screen res is a huge plus point..though its priced slightly higher..


----------



## setanjan123 (May 20, 2012)

Go for iberry auxus since u hv 10k budget. Its even ranked no1 in the budget tb list whereas funbuk is no2. U cn read the reviews 2 sort it out.


----------



## Theodre (May 20, 2012)

I heard iberry is good but i don't think it have a usb port other than for usb modem!! And i read an ordinary pendrive is supported in funbook  i don't know if iberry supports it!! on the battery side iberry rocks  i would go for iberry


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 20, 2012)

What about this new tablet from VeeDee---Zenithink ZT-282 C71.......does anyone heard about this model, please tell me.


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

Onda Vi10 is a better choice now.
Iberry Auxus doesnt have Bluetooth Support.


----------



## dexterunknown (May 20, 2012)

you can spend 3k more and buy the bb playbook...


----------



## Shah (May 20, 2012)

Remember this before suggesting onda vi10.

"It doesn't support Google Play"


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

^^
There are_ work-arounds._


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 21, 2012)

My primary use is net surfing & books reading. I play game occasionally. Micromax funbook is such a bang for money device i.e. it's hard to ignore it.


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 21, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> My primary use is net surfing & books reading. I play game occasionally. Micromax funbook is such a bang for money device i.e. it's hard to ignore it.




Net surfing experience is not that good on FunBook.I'd give 6/10. But yes, it is value for money device for sure.


----------



## Paylaram (May 21, 2012)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> Net surfing experience is not that good on FunBook.I'd give 6/10. But yes, it is value for money device for sure.



why ? dolphin works fine on it.


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 22, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> why ? dolphin works fine on it.




Have you used funbook my friend, please tell ?


----------



## Paylaram (May 22, 2012)

yes, but not in depth, I was a little busy since I got it. I will be checking it out fully this week. you can get many reviews in the main funbook thread. one suggestion, buy it locally even if it means a couple of hundred bucks extra, dont buy from online shopping stores other than flipkart.

first impressions, I am very impressed by it.


----------



## sharang.d (May 22, 2012)

I would suggest iBerry. Higher RAM, Better Battey, Better Touch Screen and good reviews. Also Micromax Funbook screen brightness is questionable.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2012)

Installing Google Play on a tablet that doesnt support it is POSSIBLE.. However you will end up with something like Spice Mi-310.. Play will work but it will not display proper apps for your tablet to download.. My vote goes for funbook or Ainol Novo 7 Elf/Elf 2


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 22, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> yes, but not in depth, I was a little busy since I got it. I will be checking it out fully this week. you can get many reviews in the main funbook thread. one suggestion, buy it locally even if it means a couple of hundred bucks extra, dont buy from online shopping stores other than flipkart.
> 
> first impressions, I am very impressed by it.





Thanks a lot my friend. I am waiting for your review. I will buy the tablet on 4th June i.e. on my birthday. Your review will help me a lot.


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> Thanks a lot my friend. I am waiting for your review. I will buy the tablet on 4th June i.e. on my birthday. Your review will help me a lot.



You can check my detailed review also if you want. 
Check my siggy for the review



Osthe said:


> Remember this before suggesting onda vi10.
> 
> "It doesn't support Google Play"



Onda Vi10 is currently out of stock. And its not a hard task to install Play market. Rooting will solve the issue



Sujeet said:


> Onda Vi10 is a better choice now.
> Iberry Auxus doesnt have Bluetooth Support.



Iberry Auxus is very good tablet but its screen brightness is not up to mark also the screen glass is very reflective. Very pity to work under light



Osthe said:


> AFAIK, Funbook does not have a sim slot.



Tablet with sim slot doesn't come cheap. You have to  shell out more to get tablet with 3G facility.



dexterunknown said:


> you can spend 3k more and buy the bb playbook...



It has limited app support but the hardware is way better than every cheap tablet out there



rajeevjaiiswal said:


> Net surfing experience is not that good on FunBook.I'd give 6/10. But yes, it is value for money device for sure.


Can you explain more?


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 23, 2012)

Thanks to all of you specially @Tenida, I am buying the micromax funbook on 4th June i.e. on my birthday. I will give my experiance as soon as I get my funbook in my hand .


----------



## SmoothCriminal (May 23, 2012)

I'm also planning to buy funbook.. Saw this sale going on here .. Not sure if it's a good deal..

www.homeshop18.com


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

SmoothCriminal said:


> I'm also planning to buy funbook.. Saw this sale going on here .. Not sure if it's a good deal..
> 
> www.homeshop18.com



If you want to play safe order it from Flipkart.


----------



## Paylaram (May 23, 2012)

anand, I can't add much over what tenida said in his review. I am very satisfied with it. 
don't believe people who say it has a problem with brightness, I use it in the lowest brightness level and it works fine. it's not just the product itself, you also have product support to think of. there micromax wins over pretty much any one else.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 23, 2012)

Osthe said:


> Remember this before suggesting onda vi10.
> 
> "It doesn't support Google Play"



it comes preinstalled with google play..


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 25, 2012)

Paylaram said:


> anand, I can't add much over what tenida said in his review. I am very satisfied with it.
> don't believe people who say it has a problem with brightness, I use it in the lowest brightness level and it works fine. it's not just the product itself, you also have product support to think of. there micromax wins over pretty much any one else.




Thanks once again my friend   .


----------



## dingdong (May 25, 2012)

iberry auxus is a good competitor i suppose.But it has a too glossy screen.


----------



## Pat (Jun 4, 2012)

Guys can anyone suggest a good, budget tablet with support for either bluetooth and/or GPS?


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pat said:


> Guys can anyone suggest a good, budget tablet with support for either bluetooth and/or GPS?



I dont think any budget tab supports bluetooth or GPS.. 

apart from that, if you want you can get the Ainol Tornado for Rs6500


----------



## Pat (Jun 5, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> I dont think any budget tab supports bluetooth or GPS..
> 
> apart from that, if you want you can get the Ainol Tornado for Rs6500



Damn. I need a Tab that supports at least bluetooth so that I can connect my GPS receiver. I need GPS


----------



## samir_mankar (Jun 5, 2012)

Funbook is better deal at that price.
micromax-funbook-tablet-review


----------



## jdinfi (Jun 5, 2012)

Dude... if u want to choose between this two... just go with Micromax Funbook. Its the best... just let iberry go away....


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you all of you. I have purchased the funbook and it's awesome friends.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey...!!!Must Buy Iberry Auxus Ax03g...It Has 3g Sim Slot Tooo With Bluetooth...!!!!I am Also Going To Buy This...!!!!


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jun 24, 2012)

What about support after 1 year?


----------

